# How to do the math on harvest prediction?



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 26, 2015)

So if stank needs 150 G a month How many plants will Stank have to grow?
I seen this talked about in another thread people said 2 plants is enough for one person. I would need mine 5 grams a day minimum no joke some days more. So how many do you say?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 26, 2015)

there is no answer to this question bc its all about veg time...   you can turn and burn 20 plants and only need a 1/4 oz per to hit your goal or you can veg for 2 months and crush 150g  from 1 plant...   its just a matter of style and plant munbers...


----------



## zem (Feb 26, 2015)

the number of plants is not what you care for rather the number of watts. i would say for your requirements, you would need a minimum of 2x400w, or 1Kw, or even better, 2x600w. you would also need some T5 for vegging. when you're growing fairly good, i find 0.5 g/w to be a good estimate. when you are growing and making mistakes, you can plant a million plants under a zillion watts and end up with nothing


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well veg time would be 5 weeks from seed.  I will have a good comparison coming up. 7 plants vegged for one month then 7 plants vegged for 2 months


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 26, 2015)

running from seed is a gamble every time... what if you get alot of males?  or half of them herm half way thru flower?? 

if you run from clones you can know what to expect...   if you run from seed you just gotta hope you get what you need...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 26, 2015)

I pop a seed (back before fem seeds it was pop 5 pick best female), call it in veg at the first true set of leaves, veg out for 4 weeks then flower to finish, always get 5+ oz's, well if the grow goes to plan, if not 3-4 at minimum. My space is 39" x 39" by 71" and I use a lil o'l 400 watter.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> running from seed is a gamble every time... what if you get alot of males?  or half of them herm half way thru flower??
> 
> if you run from clones you can know what to expect...   if you run from seed you just gotta hope you get what you need...





JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> there is no answer to this question bc its all about veg time...   you can turn and burn 20 plants and only need a 1/4 oz per to hit your goal or you can veg for 2 months and crush 150g  from 1 plant...   its just a matter of style and plant munbers...



:yeahthat:

Running from Clones always trumps running from beans unless you are looking for keepers from a pack of Fire Beans.  
With Clones you know what you are getting up front and how that strain performs, as well as knowing you are going to get Females.  jmo


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2015)

start with what kind of high are you looking for, is it up head high, or couch lock. Then find the best genetic version of a strain that meets your requirements. Look at flowering times and yield. Then, depending on clone availability, I'd go with a clone if you can find what you want. If not, I'd grow it from seed. No hesitation. I'm popping some beans for someone I know. He'll pick the phenol, and I might get a nice male and any thing that I like. Ok by me, since they run about $600 a pack and I was given 3 packs.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 27, 2015)

I am assuming that you are figuring this off your own medical needs. It is a given that once you find the strain(or strains) that works for you, then you just clone them so that you can have faster turn-over and solid predictable growth patterns and yields. But another factor to consider is your space for growing. This is a very strong deciding factor in how you grow as well as how much you grow. 

Ideally, for maximizing your yield potential over a given period of time, you should look at a 3 stage grow. That being a dedicated flower space, veg space, and cloning space. These spaces don't have to be big to get the level of meds for personal needs. There are a couple ways that you can do this as well. You can do fewer, larger grows for larger yields at a time. These larger yields can then carry you longer between grows. Or you can do a "perpetual" grow where you are growing more smaller plants that are spaced in their harvest times. This can be varied as well(depending on the amount off grow space) so that you can have medium sized plants giving medium yields, but then they can be time spaced so that you are harvesting a portion of the grow every week, every 2 weeks, 3weeks, or 4 weeks.

I know that in a 4'x4' flower tent, I can consistently yield (with 4 medium-large plants) 20oz per harvest. That is with a typical 9week hybrid strain. If you have dedicated flower and veg spaces available(and working with clones), you can remove the veg times from the equation entirely and plan solely around the flower times. You can then either do single runs each time and yield the full 20+/- oz every 9wks, or you can split the space in half and yield 10ish oz every 4.5 weeks. I personally wouldn't recommend splitting a 4x4 tent into 4 separate time grows because to keep them from interfering with each other, you would have to grow the plants smaller (more plants in a SOG type) and would potentially lose yield.

However, the full size grow would be yielding 2x as much as you need, so you could do the smaller plants in a 4wk harvest for half the 4x4 space, or the same smaller plants split into 4 grows(quarter the space) on a 2 week harvest schedule and still yield enough to easily cover your needs. I wouldn't recommend doing a 2 week harvest myself because growing and harvesting would become your whole life. I did this on a larger scale with a 3 week cycle and I couldn't go anywhere or do anything because I was glued to the care and upkeep of growing on that level. It became more than a full time job.

If I ever go back to growing at that level, I would only do a 4week cycle as less was daunting. Even with my small personal grow now, I find myself very busy with the care of the plants, and the planning and setting up for the next grow with new clones and vegging plants to stay on schedule so to not lose valuable flowering time.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 27, 2015)

To sum up for the answer to your question  :doh: There are mathematical equations for figuring your grow but there are so many ways to skin this cat. So the equations are different depending on multiple factors of space, your amount of free time, the amount of money that you can sink into this project, and the multitude of methods that you can employ.


----------

